# Solved: Google talk with a webcam?



## ohheck (Jan 5, 2003)

Does anyone here use google talk with a webcam? 
The only information ive found on it is from 2005-
When you right cick the talk app there is an option for webcam - a little window pops up and the video is displayed - on MY end.
(im testing by opening a 'chat' from pc to pc in the same room)
On the other pc there is no video popup, just the text chat.

Long story short: I am trying set up something with a friend so they can see me and we can text each other- 
They dont have a cam yet and are pc illiterate - what's the simplest route to go?

edit - Nm, I just discovered Yawcam!


----------

